# Ladies, what are some of the things you have said after a first date when you were



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

not interested in a 2nd date?

I was shock to find this text was a sign of no interest last summer and was wondering what are some other things you done after a date to show no interest

The text I thought was interest which turned out to be false was 

"It was a pleasure meeting you"


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

"I have a cane and I'm not afraid to use it."


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Last summer? Dude, that was last WEEK!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

As for what I said after dates... "See you at school on Monday" or "I have a lot of homework"


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

"This is a Walther PPK/S. I'm a very good shot. Please do not contact me again."


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

SMG you are a perfect example of what my grandma used to say.......

"Negative attention is better than no attention" 

Stop bytching about your mom..... one day she will no longer be here.

In most cases, when a man's mother dies, it does something to him.... different than when our dad or any other

relative dies.

I have a feeling you are probably book smart but not street smart.

Posting you have a new bed waiting for some action.... cool. You had to list how much it costs.... this screams insecurity

Women pick up on that, it is very unattractive.

You seem to have a nice place to live, a good job, a mom who cares about you

but you don't realize it because you're too busy whining


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

@Chuck71... as he did on LS. He is doing the same thing here that he did there. Insecure and immature. And it shows in all his posts... even the ones on LS. THEY questioned his age, too. 

And I can attest to the man losing mom. Dad was distraught over losing my gradma, but not as bad with grandpa. When my mom died, it was worse than with his own mon, but yea. Any other relative was not as bad as losing his own mom. 

So, SMG15, get therapy... and grow up!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> @Chuck71... as he did on LS. He is doing the same thing here that he did there. Insecure and immature. And it shows in all his posts... even the ones on LS. THEY questioned his age, too.
> 
> And I can attest to the man losing mom. Dad was distraught over losing my gradma, but not as bad with grandpa. When my mom died, it was worse than with his own mon, but yea. Any other relative was not as bad as losing his own mom.
> 
> So, SMG15, get therapy... and grow up!


Did SMG15 answer if he was banned a LS? He also got into his physical flaws there, thinning hair, bad teeth and overweight.

As for what women say after a date ends. Sometimes we say whatever polite thing we can think of to get out of there and away from the stranger safely. I will be very pleasant to someone who I feel may be mentally unstable.0


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> @Chuck71... as he did on LS. He is doing the same thing here that he did there. Insecure and immature. And it shows in all his posts... even the ones on LS. THEY questioned his age, too.
> 
> And I can attest to the man losing mom. Dad was distraught over losing my gradma, but not as bad with grandpa. When my mom died, it was worse than with his own mon, but yea. Any other relative was not as bad as losing his own mom.
> 
> So, SMG15, get therapy... and grow up!


I hope I don't sound ignorant but what is LS?

I lost pop when I was 24 but.... it was my job to step into his role while I also ventured out after college

My relationship with my mom changed, she could still and always be my mom

and I am always her son but in many ways I had to "look out for her" as pop would

I was a 110% hellion growing up, mom saw it 1st hand.... she raised me and made sure I had what I needed

all this meant was returning the favor. 

It bothers me in many ways how people today just throw parents into nursing homes (in some cases there

are no choice and I get that) but growing up when my aunt / uncle's parents, my grandparent's parents

became sick, they took them in. Yes it was a hardship but they found a way to make it work. 

SMG has many OCD qualities. If he would be more detailed about his childhood and family dynamics

something may be uncovered. His attitude is 15ish.... but the way he structures his sentences 

lead me to believe he is 30ish. One way to find out..... maybe he can give someone his FB name

(Weightlifter is great at this) to verify his age


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chuck71 LS = Love Shack


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

LS is LoveShack, another relationship site. Someone posted the link to his posts on there, on another of his threads. 

As far as sentence structures, that isn't necessarily a good indication, either. I know people in their early 20s, and even in their teens, who can put sentences together like that.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> Did SMG15 answer if he was banned a LS? He also got into his physical flaws there, thinning hair, bad teeth and overweight.
> 
> As for what women say after a date ends. Sometimes we say whatever polite thing we can think of to get out of there and away from the stranger safely. I will be very pleasant to someone who I feel may be mentally unstable.0


Both genders are extremely polite at the end of a date. We are taught not to just come out and say 

"you're not for me." In a way.... I wish people were more up front, at least in my case.

Being an adult, in my early 40s.... I'm quite sure if a girl said "we don't click" it would not

ruin my day, weekend, week, month, season, or year. 

What usually happens to insecure guys is they meet a Stage 5 manipulator, get M and have kids

Eight years later he will be posting in the D section......


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Chuck71 said:


> Both genders are extremely polite at the end of a date. We are taught not to just come out and say
> 
> "you're not for me." In a way.... I wish people were more up front, at least in my case.
> 
> ...



I'm in the same age bracket and newly single. I have no problems being honest with someone who isn't giving off "creeper vibes". Most adults appreciate honesty, I'm not sure SMG15 is a full fledged adult yet and we have seen he can't handle the truth.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> SMG you are a perfect example of what my grandma used to say.......
> 
> "Negative attention is better than no attention"
> 
> ...



But I don;t need to talk to her everyday. I also had to explain to her that she is a horrible person to talk to on the phone. It's like she wants me to hold the phone and listen to her ramble on about stuff that has no relevance to me. But as soon as I want to talk about something in my life she has no interest in hearing it and is waiting for me to finishing talking so she can start again.

So I only need to talk to her once a week like all the other relatives in my family


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> Did SMG15 answer if he was banned a LS? He also got into his physical flaws there, thinning hair, bad teeth and overweight.
> 
> As for what women say after a date ends. Sometimes we say whatever polite thing we can think of to get out of there and away from the stranger safely. I will be very pleasant to someone who I feel may be mentally unstable.0


Yeah I figured that a woman would send a polite text. But if there is no interest you don't have to send none at all.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> Both genders are extremely polite at the end of a date. We are taught not to just come out and say
> 
> "you're not for me." In a way.... I wish people were more up front, at least in my case.
> 
> ...



I don't expect a text from one girl saying yall dont click to mess your day. But I do expect 5 texts like that over a course of 2 months to start to get to you because you are human.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

SMG can you describe your childhood years and family dynamics.... in detail?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> I'm in the same age bracket and newly single. I have no problems being honest with someone who isn't giving off "creeper vibes". Most adults appreciate honesty, I'm not sure SMG15 is a full fledged adult yet and we have seen he can't handle the truth.


Actually there was a girl I met back in May who was honest with me but it wasn't a normal type of rejection because at the end of the date she suggested we sit in her car and talk for 40 mins. Then she called instead of text when she arrived home. And when we talked 2 days later she said she didnt feel a romantic vibe and I was confused and she explained that everytime she said what she liked I said the opposite. So she suggested we be friends and we are still in contact 2 months later.


So if a girl is not interested that is fine, just don't give me mixed signals and ask me to walk with you for 8 to 11 blocks and never let me know you arrived home.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> SMG can you describe your childhood years and family dynamics.... in detail?


Why is this a therapy session? Do you really think I will discuss that on here?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I don't expect a text from one girl saying yall dont click to mess your day. But I do expect 5 texts like that over a course of 2 months to start to get to you because you are human.


It shouldn't. It's 5 people out of millions available out there. 

Here's another thing. You mentioned you are bothered about being attracted to coworkers. I think that might be carrying over into dating life, too. They're picking up on your desperation. Believe it or not, people can sense these things, even if they can't pinpoint the problem. Now, some places are OK with coworkers dating and some are not. Is that an option at your job? I ask because you brought up your attraction to at least one of your coworkers. What is the policy at your place of employment?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> It shouldn't. It's 5 people out of millions available out there.
> 
> Here's another thing. You mentioned you are bothered about being attracted to coworkers. I think that might be carrying over into dating life, too. They're picking up on your desperation. Believe it or not, people can sense these things, even if they can't pinpoint the problem. Now, some places are OK with coworkers dating and some are not. Is that an option at your job? I ask because you brought up your attraction to at least one of your coworkers. What is the policy at your place of employment?


Well why wouldn't someone be desperate if they have gone 7 months without action? I am human and need affection and other things from the opposite sex. And isn't that what married people get on a daily? So if someone else who is not married is not getting it then why would they not be desperate?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Well why wouldn't someone be desperate if they have gone 7 months without action? I am human and need affection and other things from the opposite sex. And isn't that what married people get on a daily? So if someone else who is not married is not getting it then why would they not be desperate?


Daily? Have you actually read the rest of the forum?? Some get it daily, some do not. Some NEED it daily, some do not. But, as has been stated before, these women are picking up on your desperation and it is turning them off.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Daily? Have you actually read the rest of the forum?? Some get it daily, some do not. Some NEED it daily, some do not. But, as has been stated before, these women are picking up on your desperation and it is turning them off.


Picking up on what desperation? I have not been physically aggressive with any woman I met or tried to set up a second date at the end of the 1st date.

So it was nothing for them to pick up on especially since I have not tried to kiss no one I met


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Picking up on what desperation? I have not been physically aggressive with any woman I met or tried to set up a second date at the end of the 1st date.
> 
> So it was nothing for them to pick up on especially since I have not tried to kiss no one I met


You don't have to be physically aggressive at all. They can pick up on a desperate vibe just based on body language and how you speak. It can be very subtle, but some people pick up on it very easily.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> You don't have to be physically aggressive at all. They can pick up on a desperate vibe just based on body language and how you speak. It can be very subtle, but some people pick up on it very easily.


Please give examples of what you mean by the way someone speaks because I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Please give examples of what you mean by the way someone speaks because I have no clue what you are talking about.


It can be ANYTHING. That's what I am trying to say. It can be something as simple as a subtle change in the tone of your voice. 

Ok, off the top of my head, think back to the interruption of one date... something about a woman with a clipboard? You were irritated. It didn't bother your date at all. But you didn't go on a second date. She likely felt that you blew the interruption out of proportion. It can be ANYTHING, SMG. That's what we're saying. Your attitude carries over into everything.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Why is this a therapy session? Do you really think I will discuss that on here?


YOU have continuously posted messages hoping to get victim attention.

The moment anyone asks you to dig deep into your issue, you back away.

The truth may hurt but it does set you free.

Just because we do not post what you want to hear, doesn't mean we are here to antagonize you.

If I was here for schist and grins, I would tell you, up front.

Everytime someone asks you to look inside yourself and to explain things, you get ultra defensive

You want a crowd to cater to your needs and wants, you won't find it here.

When I came to TAM in 2012, I learned quick, you don't hear what you want to hear,

you hear what you need to hear, as harsh as it is

When you decide to open up, we will listen but as long as you speak in victim language, 

just about everyone is done listening.

In other words, schit or get off the pot


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> It can be ANYTHING. That's what I am trying to say. It can be something as simple as a subtle change in the tone of your voice.
> 
> Ok, off the top of my head, think back to the interruption of one date... something about a woman with a clipboard? You were irritated. It didn't bother your date at all. But you didn't go on a second date. She likely felt that you blew the interruption out of proportion. It can be ANYTHING, SMG. That's what we're saying. Your attitude carries over into everything.


So you are on a date with a guy and this girl interrupts the date by only approaching him and that would not bother you?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> YOU have continuously posted messages hoping to get victim attention.
> 
> The moment anyone asks you to dig deep into your issue, you back away.
> 
> ...




The only person I am opening up to is a pretty woman in my apt LOL


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> The only person I am opening up to is a pretty woman in my apt LOL


Okay..... from your posts...... how has that went for you?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> So you are on a date with a guy and this girl interrupts the date by only approaching him and that would not bother you?


Not at all. As you pointed out, she had a clipboard. I would assume she was doing a survey, possibly about couples on dates, or maybe just people in general... or maybe just a survey about men. But, no, it wouldn't bother me to have someone come up to my date in the manner you described. If she was coming on to him, that would alter my opinion. But there was no indication that was happening. Of course, considering your inability to discern signals, I would surmise you you believed she was coming on to you.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> The only person I am opening up to is a pretty woman in my apt LOL


And to only way to get a QUALITY woman into your apartment is to open up at least a little. Good luck with that.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> And to only way to get a QUALITY woman into your apartment is to open up at least a little. Good luck with that.


The women who rejected me in May actually told me that LOL


I did open up a lot on my last date.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> The women who rejected me in May actually told me that LOL
> 
> 
> I did open up a lot on my last date.


And then screwed up with the text thing. 

1. Open up more.
2. Watch body language.
3. Don't get irritated so easily. 
4. Don't be so desperate. It will happen when it happens. 
5. Don't read too much into everything.
6. When you ask someone to let you know she made it home safely, have the courtesy to acknowledge the text WHEN she sends it.
7. Don't put your dates in a spam folder unless it was a total failure and that has been made CLEAR.
8. Don't send nasty texts to dates that didn't go well. Brush it off and move on.
9. Address your own shortcomings before you start placing ALL the blame on your dates.
10. Get therapy.
11. Learn to answer questions directly, rather than skirting around it all.
12. Get your mom out of spam and talk to her HONESTLY. 

If anyone else thinks I missed anything, feel free to add to this.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> And then screwed up with the text thing.
> 
> 1. Open up more.
> 2. Watch body language.
> ...



I wonder if I really messed up because she has not responded to my voicemail from friday or the text I sent today at 1pm


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> And then screwed up with the text thing.
> 
> 1. Open up more.
> 2. Watch body language.
> ...



I will take your advice, on future first dates if I felt it was a good date I will not put her on spam. I will just turn off the ringer and the sound the phone makes when someone sends a text. That way I can check it later on the same night


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I will take your advice, on future first dates if I felt it was a good date I will not put her on spam. I will just turn off the ringer and the sound the phone makes when someone sends a text. That way I can check it later on the same night


No. If you are expecting her to call or text, you leave the notification on. It isn't rocket science. This is not a complicated concept. Stop trying to make it hard.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

For crying out loud SMG... Perhaps "It was a pleasure meeting you" REALLY MEANS it was a pleasure meeting you!!!

Maybe she REALLY meant what she said and is hoping you'll ask her out again.

You are reading WAY too much between the lines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> No. If you are expecting her to call or text, you leave the notification on. It isn't rocket science. This is not a complicated concept. Stop trying to make it hard.


What I am saying is I will check it and respond the same night instead of waiting 2 days later


Do you really think that turned her off?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> For crying out loud SMG... Perhaps "It was a pleasure meeting you" REALLY MEANS it was a pleasure meeting you!!!
> 
> Maybe she REALLY meant what she said and is hoping you'll ask her out again.
> 
> ...


From this point on, any date I go on I will make it clear I want to see her again at the end of the date


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

SMG you can build a rocket but can't wipe your own butt, I get that

Until you open up truthfully about your past

no one can help you

Go ahead and refuse to open up again

but so far, where has that gotten you???


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> What I am saying is I will check it and respond the same night instead of waiting 2 days later
> 
> 
> Do you really think that turned her off?


Are you actually asking this question? How many of us told you this would be a huge turnoff?!!!!

And usually a guy will ask me for a second date at the end of the first one. "I had a great time. Did you?"
Answer from girl, "Yes, I did too. It was great meeting you."
You, "Would you like to do it again sometime soon?"
Her, "Yes!" There's your answer
Her, "Ummmmm...can I think about it?" Not a good sign. 

This way you know that night where you stand. No playing texting games.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> SMG you can build a rocket but can't wipe your own butt, I get that
> 
> Until you open up truthfully about your past
> 
> ...




I didn't start dating until 24 and had no idea what GAME was when communicating with a woman

Its like it was always some big secret on how to win a heart of a woman that was never shared with me. I thought as long as you were funny and handsome that most women would be interested in a second date


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SARAHMCD said:


> Are you actually asking this question? How many of us told you this would be a huge turnoff?!!!!
> 
> And usually a guy will ask me for a second date at the end of the first one.  "I had a great time. Did you?"
> Answer from girl, "Yes, I did too. It was great meeting you."
> ...


you right, well I plan to do that on all the dates from this point on


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

SMG15 said:


> What I am saying is I will check it and respond the same night instead of waiting 2 days later
> 
> 
> Do you really think that turned her off?


Yes we all think that turned her off. You asked her to notify you, your response to her text should be immediate, it's really that simple. If not she's wondering WTF?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

SMG15 said:


> not interested in a 2nd date?
> 
> I was shock to find this text was a sign of no interest last summer and was wondering what are some other things you done after a date to show no interest
> 
> ...


Haven't you ever uttered those words to someone after meeting them? The phrase means nothing more than it is, it's just being polite. It in no way implies someone wants to date you. I've said it to men, women, kids, elderly, business associates, heck even dogs!


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Cooper said:


> Yes we all think that turned her off. You asked her to notify you, your response to her text should be immediate, it's really that simple. If not she's wondering WTF?


But what difference does it make if I am trying to talk to her now and discuss going out again?

We talking about a day and a half without contact, not 5 days

And I bet if the tables were turned and a man did hear back after texting a woman all the comments would be

"maybe her phone broke"
"maybe she has a family crisis"


But when it's a man nothing can be justified ever.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Cooper said:


> Haven't you ever uttered those words to someone after meeting them? The phrase means nothing more than it is, it's just being polite. It in no way implies someone wants to date you. I've said it to men, women, kids, elderly, business associates, heck even dogs!


I believe I said I got a "It was a pleasure meeting you text" last summer and it mean she was not interesed

The girl from last week said that to me before we parted ways and I never heard from her when she arrived home


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

SMG15 said:


> I wonder if I really messed up because she has not responded to my voicemail from friday or the text I sent today at 1pm


Just a suggestion....accept you played this wrong, let it be an opps and learn from it. And please don't blame the woman for this, this is on you for playing your waiting game. Don't send her a nasty text, she did nothing wrong and doesn't deserve the aggravation of being insulted and harassed.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

SMG15 said:


> But what difference does it make if I am trying to talk to her now and discuss going out again?
> 
> We talking about a day and a half without contact, not 5 days
> 
> ...


I disagree, it doesn't matter man or woman. You initiated an action "please let me know you get home safely" The other party followed thru and responded to your wishes with not one, not two, but THREE text! By not responding you sent a very clear message that you didn't care. How do you think that made her feel? Put yourself in her shoes...great date, nice guy, seems compassionate, then POW, couldn't even bother to respond. I'm guessing you hurt her feelings.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Cooper said:


> I disagree, it doesn't matter man or woman. You initiated an action "please let me know you get home safely" The other party followed thru and responded to your wishes with not one, not two, but THREE text! By not responding you sent a very clear message that you didn't care. How do you think that made her feel? Put yourself in her shoes...great date, nice guy, seems compassionate, then POW, couldn't even bother to respond. I'm guessing you hurt her feelings.



Just as you SMG15 didn't want to feel rejected if you didn't hear from her, she was actually waiting to hear back from you and WAS rejected by you not responding for 2 days to her text. So she probably went over the date in her head, and wondered why you'd ask her to text when she got home and not at least acknowledge her text with an OK, good night. 

She probably went over the date again, picked it apart, maybe talked about it all with her friends and decided you weren't that great, or reliable or whatever. You gave her too much time to reconsider before trying for the second date.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Cooper said:


> Just a suggestion....accept you played this wrong, let it be an opps and learn from it. And please don't blame the woman for this, this is on you for playing your waiting game. Don't send her a nasty text, she did nothing wrong and doesn't deserve the aggravation of being insulted and harassed.


She is too sweet for me to send a nasty message to


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I believe I said I got a "It was a pleasure meeting you text" last summer and it mean she was not interesed
> 
> The girl from last week said that to me before we parted ways and I never heard from her when she arrived home


:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

And her not texting you... what happened? You sent her a nasty text! And she responded (rightfully so) with "never contact me again"


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> She is too sweet for me to send a nasty message to


Doubtful. You thought the other girl was interested then sent a nasty text after we told you NOT to... because YOUR MIND cannot wrap around the fact that a pleasant statement could be just that... a pleasant statement. You really are not ready to date. You claim to have been dating for roughly 10 years now? And you cannot grasp this? C'mon now.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:
> 
> And her not texting you... what happened? You sent her a nasty text! And she responded (rightfully so) with "never contact me again"


Because she asked me to walk her all the way to the train which seemed like interest.

The other girl didn't do anything that made me think she was interested so I wasn't completely sure.

But when that girl asked me to walk that far a distance I was convinced she was feeling me


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Doubtful. You thought the other girl was interested then sent a nasty text after we told you NOT to... because YOUR MIND cannot wrap around the fact that a pleasant statement could be just that... a pleasant statement. You really are not ready to date. You claim to have been dating for roughly 10 years now? And you cannot grasp this? C'mon now.




But this girl is really sweet and I would feel so bad. 


The other girl wasn't in the SWEET category


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

As has been stated, ad nauseum, it was night. I don't give a rat's @$$ that it was a lit up busy area. Some women, like myself (and we already had this talk, kid, so don't ask again... just go back to one of your other threads ), do not feel safe walking alone, even on busy, lit streets. You assumed something, rather than ask. And you behaved like an @$$ and sent the text. You are at fault, not her. Own it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Also, whether someone is sweet or not is irrelevant. You had no business doing it, period.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Because she asked me to walk her all the way to the train which seemed like interest.
> 
> The other girl didn't do anything that made me think she was interested so I wasn't completely sure.
> 
> But when that girl asked me to walk that far a distance I was convinced she was feeling me


SMG,

Why do you think a lady would be interested in you (after meeting her for a couple of hours) because she asked you to walk her a whole 8-11 blocks? 

Is it not enough just have the first date and part ways? 

It was nice wasn't it? 

Did you have a decent conversation? 

People are actually trying to help you here and you seem to be opening up.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

T&T said:


> SMG,
> 
> Why do you think a lady would be interested in you (after meeting her for a couple of hours) because she asked you to walk her a whole 8-11 blocks?
> 
> ...


Because I thought that was her way of spending more time with me.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Because I thought that was her way of spending more time with me.


You're the king of one liners...What about the rest of the questions?

Maybe, maybe not. Maybe she just felt uncomfortable walking by herself.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

SMG you come here for advice but you argue with anyone who offers

where has that gotten you?

On TAM..... if you act like a child throwing a tantrum

most posters will treat you as such


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> SMG you come here for advice but you argue with anyone who offers
> 
> where has that gotten you?
> 
> ...



I actually accepted advice today and will put it to good use in the future. So maybe if you stop acting like Dr. Chucky and just share what you know then maybe I will accept your advice too.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I actually accepted advice today and will put it to good use in the future. So maybe if you stop acting like Dr. Chucky and just share what you know then maybe I will accept your advice too.


You do realize we're all analyzing you, right? As for accepting advice, that remains to be seen. Everything brought up was met with "Well, yea, but..." or something on the same level. Truth be told, unless you face your own failings, you will not be able to progress in the dating world. And, I sincerely doubt that anyone who had been dating for roughly a decade is this... slow. I don't care how shy you claim you are. After 10 years of dating, this is stuff you should already KNOW. So, when Chuck asks these qurstions, it is to get you to THINK, to get you to look at yourself and see where YOU are messing up, so you can FIX it before going on your next date. Get it? His advice has been to LOOK AT YOURSELF.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I actually accepted advice today and will put it to good use in the future. So maybe if you stop acting like Dr. Chucky and just share what you know then maybe I will accept your advice too.


I am three semesters away from my doctorate in psychology

yes I am Dr. Chucky

Dr. Chucky says good luck...... you'll damn sure need it kid


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Chuck71 said:


> I am three semesters away from my doctorate in psychology
> 
> yes I am Dr. Chucky
> 
> Dr. Chucky says good luck...... you'll damn sure need it kid


 @Chuck71... and Dr. Chucky's professional opinion has seemed to be... *gasp* look at yourself, right?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

The only time a rejection can be accepted is when you didn't spend any money


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Russian Brides and Ukraine Girls for Flirty Chat and Intimate Dating - RussianBrides.com


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


She just responded to my text message and just asked me is Thursday a good day to meet again



Wow my first second date with someone who I am attracted to since July of 2011.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> She just responded to my text message and just asked me is Thursday a good day to meet again
> ...


I hope it doesn't rain


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> I hope it doesn't rain


do you think I will let rain stop me from going on my 1st second date in 4 years????

HELL NAW


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> The only time a rejection can be accepted is when you didn't spend any money


No. You accept rejection whether you spend money or not. If it's not there, it's not there. You don't force it just because you feel it is owed to you simply because you spent money. That's just plain stupid.

Oh, and glad you didn't blow it with her. I sincerely hope it goes well for you, no matter what day you get together. Keep in mind, even inclement weather can be a plus. Be prepared, regardless.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> do you think I will let rain stop me from going on my 1st second date in 4 years????
> 
> HELL NAW


Take an umbrella, just in case.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> No. You accept rejection whether you spend money or not. If it's not there, it's not there. You don't force it just because you feel it is owed to you simply because you spent money. That's just plain stupid.
> 
> Oh, and glad you didn't blow it with her. I sincerely hope it goes well for you, no matter what day you get together. Keep in mind, even inclement weather can be a plus. Be prepared, regardless.


Now the only problem I have which is called a "good problem"

is to find the money to go out with her because I had just paid my rent and had all my money budgeted out until Aug 6th.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Now the only problem I have which is called a "good problem"
> 
> is to find the money to go out with her because I had just paid my rent and had all my money budgeted out until Aug 6th.


Plan a picnic if it's nice. Both contribute something to the meal. Win-win.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Plan a picnic if it's nice. Both contribute something to the meal. Win-win.


I already said mexican restaurant in the text message


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> do you think I will let rain stop me from going on my 1st second date in 4 years????
> 
> HELL NAW


What happened on your last 2nd date?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> What happened on your last 2nd date?


It was a good and lead to a 3rd and 4th date

Then I was laid off and had to stop dating her


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> It was a good and lead to a 3rd and 4th date
> 
> Then I was laid off and had to stop dating her


After you were laid off, who called it off..... you or her?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> After you were laid off, who called it off..... you or her?


I did because I had to focus my attention on finding a job


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ever occur to you this gal may have stuck by your side during the job search?

If a girl likes a guy and sees a future.... you'd be amazed at what they would do for you.

All you have to do is ask


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> Ever occur to you this gal may have stuck by your side during the job search?
> 
> If a girl likes a guy and sees a future.... you'd be amazed at what they would do for you.
> 
> All you have to do is ask


I know but I was in complete shock over the job loss and was not in the right mindset to date at that time


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Chuck71 said:


> Ever occur to you this gal may have stuck by your side during the job search?
> 
> If a girl likes a guy and sees a future.... you'd be amazed at what they would do for you.
> 
> All you have to do is ask


Ugh! I couldn't agree more! Just because you are laid off, or are otherwise unemployed, doesn't mean you can't date. You still have to eat. You still need to get out of the apartment so you don't go stir crazy. That would be like me telling my husband that we couldn't spend time together when he was unable to wirk. No money coming in, so he doesn't deserve happiness in any way. That's preposterous.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Ugh! I couldn't agree more! Just because you are laid off, or are otherwise unemployed, doesn't mean you can't date. You still have to eat. You still need to get out of the apartment so you don't go stir crazy. That would be like me telling my husband that we couldn't spend time together when he was unable to wirk. No money coming in, so he doesn't deserve happiness in any way. That's preposterous.


But it had not got to the relationship stage yet so it was different


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> But it had not got to the relationship stage yet so it was different


Because you didn't give it the CHANCE to get to that point. How did you end things?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Because you didn't give it the CHANCE to get to that point. How did you end things?


I told her I could not date because I had lost my job and didn't know if I was able to stay in my apt do to the decreased income of unemployment compensation

And UC is not for going on dates, it's for rent, food, and bills


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I told her I could not date because I had lost my job and didn't know if I was able to stay in my apt do to the decreased income of unemployment compensation
> 
> And UC is not for going on dates, it's for rent, food, and bills


Never said it was. You can do cheap/free dates in a lot of places. For instance, my suggestion of picnics. You can both contribute food, equally, and spend time together. Go for a walk in the park. Bike rides. There is ALWAYS something to do, even if you are low on funds.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Never said it was. You can do cheap/free dates in a lot of places. For instance, my suggestion of picnics. You can both contribute food, equally, and spend time together. Go for a walk in the park. Bike rides. There is ALWAYS something to do, even if you are low on funds.


Well it sucked because I told her to date others while I addressed my employment situation

I was unemployed a year after that


sooooooooooo glad i have a stable job now


----------

